# Need Beach Condo 8/3 thru 8/10



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

My cousin, her husband, and 2 kids will be in town that week, and were going to be staying with me. However that is the only week I am able to take my yearly trip to Michigan, so they need a condo.

I would let em stay at my place, but I got too much stuff for a 11 and 13 year old kid to get into. And I am assuming th laws are prety tuff on knockin out a minor...

Anyways, they found a condo next to Margarittaville called the Sand Dollar, for $700 for the week. Seems like a great price. But if anyone on here has a beach condo or rental house for a better price, let me know.

Thanx!


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*dough dough bird*

Hay it's me Jim Lawlor victoryatsea Call paradise beach rentals and ask for my wife( Julie )she the one who rents out all the beach houses on pcb tell her you are a friend of mine and what you need and when,could be she can get you a deal P.S if they want to go fishing one weekend while they are here let me know and i will take them for sure..


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Will do Jim! Hey, I'll shoot you a pm with my number. I had yours at one point but don't anymore. 

Is paradise beach rentals the place in the strip by the islander and O'learys on the beach?

As far as fishing, I thought you were running charters and this is the season to take paying customers for profit instead of expenses? If so I was lookin for someone who wanted people to go to split cost with em. But if your just looking to get out and fish then great! And of course if you just take the four of them, Captain rides for free, and they will pick up the whole tab for gas ice and bait. I told them if it was someone with a bigger boat, other people might be along to split cost, and they are fine with that, just looking to go in the Gulf and catch some fish.


----------

